# Gummimaden und Gummiwurm



## mohfra (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Friedfischfreunde, ich bin zwar ein begeisterter Raubfischangler, stippe aber Rotaugen und Rotfedern mit einer kleinen Stipprute mit Maden bestückt. Da ich immer nur ein paar Maden benötige und mir immer eine ganze Packung Maden zulegen muss, habe ich mir mal diese Gummimaden / Gummiwürmer angeschaut.

Ich weis nicht so recht, sind diese wirklich vergleichbar???
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Gummiköder (Wurm/Made)???

Petri Heil und strammes Seil
Frank Möhlmann
vom Angelteam Ostfriesland
www.strammes-seil.de#6


----------



## The_Duke (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Ich habe im Rucksack immer ein paar von diesen Gummi-Pinkies.
Mit denen stippe ich mir vor dem Aalfischen immer ein paar Köderfische...und es klappt! Die Jungfische beissen scheinbar auf alles was einigermassen fressbar aussieht.
Haben auch schon die normalgroßen Gummimaden und die Gummiwürmer auf Grund versucht...nix war!
Nich mal nen Zuppler, wogegen die Ruten mit den natürlichen Ködern gefangen haben.


----------



## MelaS72 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

ich habe auch ein Gläschen Honey Worm in der Angeltasche dabei. Einfach mal nur zum Ausprobieren hatte ich an nem Vereinssee mal einige Zupper drauf gehabt. Aber so richtig gebissen hat da nix. Wenn ich das hier so lese, werden die dann wohl auch zum Stippen übergehen


----------



## Heihappen (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Ich hab zwar noch nie mit diesen Gummiwürmer geangelt, aber ich glaube nicht das sie viel Erfolgsversprechend sind.
In meinen Augen ist das alles nur Geldmacherei.

Am besten klappts halt immer noch mit schön frischen und lebendigen Würmern oder Maden.

Gruß
Heihappen


----------



## fzZzzz (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Keine Ahnung,

Probiers doch mal mit Brotteig. An der Köfi Stippe hatte ich bisher keine Probleme genug auf Teig zu fangen. Einfach mit bissle Brot anfüttern (2-3 Toastscheiben) und dann mit Weisbrotteig angeln. Dürfte eigentlich genug Köfis bringen, auch für nen langen Aal Ansitz.


----------



## DerSchneider (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Also pur bringen die nichts, im Kombi z.B. zwei normale + eine rote Kunstmade geht des schon.


----------



## mohfra (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Hab es auch schon mit Teig versucht, aber der Renner ist es wirklich nicht gegen Maden. Die Kombi Version Made Kunstmade Made ist für mich auch noch nicht die Lösung, da ich so auch wieder ne komplette Packung anschaffen muss.
Der Geruch diese Maden ist ebenfalls Gummi also ...?
Also kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass so etwas funktioniert.
Aber verkaufen lassen sich diese anscheind doch gut, bei soviel Auswahl.
Aber wer von euch fängt auch was damit?


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Kunstmaden sind genau so erfolgreich wie die Echten.
Habe ich vor Zeugen aus dem AB bewiesen. ( Tinsen + Hummer)
Habe sogar ein paar Fische mehr gefangen da ich nicht jedes Mal eine neue Made aufziehen musste.
Also für mich immer eine gute Alternative wenn ich nicht an echte Maden komme.
Wenn sie nicht so teuer währen würde ich ganz auf  ihre lebenden Artgenossen verzichten.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Vielleicht sind ja die heutigen Gummimaden und -würmer besser als die, die ich vor fast 40 Jahren gekauft habe. Damals jedenfalls hätte man statt der Gummimade auch mit einer Wäschklammer angeln können - und mit gleichem Erfolg.
Burkhard


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Die Entwicklung der Kunstköder ist nicht stehen geblieben
Ich hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass ich mal mit einen Jerkbait los gehe und gerade diese Teil hat mir am Wochenende sehr viel Spass gebracht.


----------



## mohfra (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Petri Knurrhahn,

hast Du evtl. die Gummimaden mit einem Duftstoff versehen? Und warum muss man diese denn ständig neu kaufen, ich dachte diese Kunstköder halten ewig, bzw. wie werden diese Kunstmaden eigentlich aufgezogen?

Petri Heil und strammes Seil
Frank Möhlmann
vom Angelteam Ostfriesland
www.strammes-seil.de#6


----------



## Counter-Striker (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Ich würde davon abraten ! Echte Würmer sind einfach unschlagbar ! Und viel Fängiger ! Trotzdem frage ich mich warum man mit anderen Gummiködern was fängt (twister , Shad etc.) und mit solchen nicht .... es wird wohl an der Bewegung liegen ........


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Die sind schon mit einen Geruch versehen.
Ich nehme nur die Maden von Berkley.
Diese Teile gehen natürlich auch kaputt.
Aber bei 110 Maden in einen Glas kommt man schon eine Weile mit hin.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*



			
				DerSchneider schrieb:
			
		

> Also pur bringen die nichts, im Kombi z.B. zwei normale + eine rote Kunstmade geht des schon.



Das hat bei mir auch gefunzt, und zwar wegem dem rot der Kunstmade, echte rote Maden  #h hab ich seit langem leider nicht mehr bekommen, aber weiß natur + rot kunst hat deutlich mehr gefangen als nur weiß natur.


----------



## Breamhunter (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Ich war auch erst skeptisch. Letztes Wochenende habe ich an der Weser neben 2 weißen Maden auch eine rote Kunstmade aufgezogen. Komischerweise  war nach einem Fehlbiß die rote zerquetscht und die 2 weißen erfreuten sich bester Gesundheit. Ich meine die Kunstmaden haben den gleichen Geruch wie dieser Forellenteig von Berkley. Ich werde die Sache weiter verfolgen.


----------



## mohfra (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
hat den einer von euch gute Erfarungen gemacht, der nur diese Gummismaden verwendet hat, ohne weitere Naturmaden.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen wenn ich ein einfahen roten Faden zusätzlich aufziehen,hab ich den gleichen Erfolg wie die Kombi Version.
Denk ich#c !!!
Aber wer kennt das nicht, die Krabben holen einem Stück für Stück die Köfis vom Haken und man würde gerne noch ein paar Köfis nachtanken.

Da wäre es ja schön, wenn man die Kunstmaden kurz aufhakt und los gehts...

Petri Heil und strammes Seil
Frank Möhlmann
vom Angelteam Ostfriesland
www.strammes-seil.de#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Ich ziehe beim Hegefischen immer erst eine rote Gummimade auf und hänge dann 2 Naturmaden ran!!Fängt zwar nicht besser,aber ich muß net dauernd ne neue Made aufziehen,und das bringt Zeit..........:g 



MFG. Stefan#h #h #h #h #h


----------



## mohfra (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Hallo Dorsch888,
also um mir diese jeweils 10 Sekunden einzusparen, sind mir diese Gummimaden aber absolut zu teuer. 
Aber irgendeinen ordentlichen Grund muss es doch geben, das diese in alle Farben und Formen im Angelladenregal stehen. Und dazu auch nicht wenig davon. 

Petri Heil und strammes Seil
Frank Möhlmann
vom Angelteam Ostfriesland
www.strammes-seil.de#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*



			
				mohfra schrieb:
			
		

> Aber irgendeinen ordentlichen Grund muss es doch geben, das diese in alle Farben und Formen im Angelladenregal stehen.



Klar. Geld verdienen. rechne mal den Kilopreis aus! 

Mit Speck fängt man Mäuse. Angler lassen sich auch fangen denkt sich Berkley  :m


----------



## mohfra (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Moin Moin,
so wie es aussieht muss ich wohl weiterhin das Original nehmen.
Hat hier denn einer, eine weitere alternative zur Naturmade?
Wie gesagt, es müßte etwas sein, was man so in die Tasche schmeissen kann und bei Bedarf sofort einsetzen kann.

Petri Heil und strammes Seil
Frank Möhlmann
vom Angelteam Ostfriesland
www.strammes-seil.de#6


----------



## fzZzzz (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Hmm, 

du könntest selber Maden züchten und dann nach Bedarf holen. Mistwürmer halbieren, die gibt es auch im Garten for free ! Arg viel mehr fällt mir nicht ein, ausser vielleicht du angelst mit Teig und verfeinerst den Teig mit nem "Rotaugen-Lockstoff". Brot haste immer Daheim und das saugt auch den Lockstoff wunderbar auf. Oder du bestellst dir Köfis auf www.koederfisch.de ( SAU teuer ).


----------



## mohfra (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Was ist das denn www.koederfisch.de !!!
Hätte nie gedacht, das es sowas gibt, aber wirklich zu teuer.

Petri Heil und strammes Seil
Frank Möhlmann
vom Angelteam Ostfriesland
www.strammes-seil.de


----------



## ruhrangler (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

ich hab hier in nrw letzes jahr kunst maden in gelb gekauft, die dinger haben ne haut und sind mit soner art künstlicher innerei gefüllt, mit den dingern hab ich alles mögliche gefangen, sogar nen netten karpfen,die kann man sogar aufziehen und halten sehr lange auf dem haken, leider sind die dinge alle und ich weis nicht wer sie herstellt, gehe aber gerne nächste woche schauen ob es die noch gibt, werde das dann posten !!


----------



## Alexander (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Ich habe gelesen das man zu diesen kunstmaden und co noch etwas lebendes dazu hängen muss. Probierts mal aus. Dann fangen die auch besser.


----------



## mohfra (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Petri Ruhrangler,

das Klingt ja mal richtig Interessant!!!
Haben eine Haut, mit Flüssigkeit gefühlt und gut Fangerfolge. 
Hattest Du Fangerfolge mit der Kombiversion, also mit zusätzlichen Naturmaden, oder nur mit diesem Kunstködern?
Woher kann man diese bekommen?
Wie hast Du diese überhaupt auf dem Haken bekommen?


----------



## hamburger Jung (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

@ mohfra: die Idee mit dem roten Wollfaden ist gut und vor allem schon recht alt. Vor vielen Jahren haben wir beim Eisangeln damit Barsche und Rotaugen gefangen. Auch der Made/Faden-Kombi hat funktioniert. Auf jeden Fall ist das eine günstige Alternative, die man ruhig mal ausprobieren kann. Mein Favorit sind allerdings die roten bis schwarzen Caster kombiniert mit frischen Maden.


----------



## mohfra (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Petri Hamburger Jung,

meinst du mit den roten bis schwarzen Castern die verpupten Maden?

Meine Erfahrung ist, das wenn ich nur diese benutze ohne sich noch bewegende Maden, rührt sich gar nichts an der Angelrute!

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, sobald sich ein etwas Gewässerdreck an der Made/haken befindet, stellt sich der Beißerfolg auch ein.

Am letzten Wochenende konnte ich ebenfalls die Erfahrung machen, dass sobald ich eine frische Made aufgezogen hatte, ging die Pose nach einigen Sekunden unter. Ließ ich jedoch die Made länger an den Haken, passiert nichts mehr, erst wenn diese wieder erneuert wurde.


----------



## DerSchneider (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Moinsen

Caster sollte man schon mit Anderen Ködern kombinieren #6 da Caster ab einem bestimmten Stadium schwimmt(außer du wünscht diesen Effekt), wenn ich mit Caster fische dann im Made Kombi.

Wie du schon bemerkt hast müssen Maden frisch sein, ohne Dreck und möglichst lebendig.Für Wettkämpfe werden meine Maden noch behandelt, wie-  |sagnix  aber setze deine Maden mal ins Futter das bringt auch was #6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Hi, wollte mal mitteilen, dass ich die roten Maden ein paarmal in Beissflauten eigesetzt habe - und nicht einen fisch damit fangen konnte... Werde mich demnächst mal überwinden in einer beißphase zu testen... poste es euch dann hier!

Gruß Andy


----------



## Roach (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Muß das leider bestätigen. Wurde v. Breamhunter am Sonntag damit vorgeführt. Habe gelacht, bin aber belehrt worden. Ist wohl ein Versuch wert.

Güße u. viel Erfolg 
(werde sie auch besorgen)






			
				Breamhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war auch erst skeptisch. Letztes Wochenende habe ich an der Weser neben 2 weißen Maden auch eine rote Kunstmade aufgezogen. Komischerweise war nach einem Fehlbiß die rote zerquetscht und die 2 weißen erfreuten sich bester Gesundheit. Ich meine die Kunstmaden haben den gleichen Geruch wie dieser Forellenteig von Berkley. Ich werde die Sache weiter verfolgen.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Wie Burkhard schon erwähnte gab es vor 35 Jahren plötzlich eine Riesenauswahl von Weichplastikimitaten. Die sahen fürs menschliche Auge täuschend echt aus und wurden auch von einer großen PR-Aktion begleitet. Von Maden,Sprock bis zu Fröschen wurden die (glaub Ich) unter dem Namen Mormischka verkauft. Da man fortschrittlich sein wollte, kaufte ich mir die Madenimitate. Kurz: mit einem kleingeschnipselten 5Markschein hätte ich mehr gefangen.
Die nächste Generation von Imitaten(Geburtstagsgeschenk) war so vollgestopft mit Weichmachern, dass sie sich durch das Kunststoffach meines Angelkoffers "gefressen" haben.
Die Entwicklung ging weiter, und ich glaube schon, wenn die Plastikmaden bei alten Originalmaden gelagert werden, dass sie den Ammonikgeruch aufnehmen.
In einem Fischschwarm (Futterneid) könnten die dann durchaus zu Massenfängen führen.
Was die Madenfarbe angeht, war natur allein den nur roten Maden überlegen. Anders sah es bei Kombinationen aus. An manchen Tagen fingen die mehr, aber keine Grossen. Seit es keine roten Maden mehr gibt benutze ich erfolgreich einen roten Haken. Ich beziehe mich auf die Weser.
Aber zum Thema. Im Mittellandkanal werfe ich kleine Sandteilchen ins Wasser um die kleinen Rotaugen an die Oberfläche zu locken. Dann wird die Angel mit Caster ausgelegt und siehe da, die fressen fast alles was ins Wasser fällt. Auch das Posenblei wird attakiert. Warum nicht auch Plastikmaden ?
Gruß an Euch


----------



## Wedaufischer (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Ich bin erstaunt, dass es doch schon so viele positive Erfahrungen mit diesen Kunstmaden gibt. Leider kann ich diese nicht uneingeschränkt teilen, da meine Erfahrungen auf Friedfisch von der Beißfreudigkeit/Ausbeute eher negativ sind. Positiv ist mir eher die Langlebigkeit aufgefallen, d.h. die „Dinger“ halten sehr lange am Haken.  Außerdem scheinen wohl kleine bis mittlere Barsche ebenfalls Gefallen daran zu finden, was ich aber eher dem Propellereffekt beim Einholen zuschreibe. Vor allen Dingen wenn ein rotes Teil am Haken hängt.
Das sind so gesehen meine positiven Erfahrungen. Für mich sind diese Kunstwürmchen somit weiterhin nur ein Notstopfen, wenn ich keine anderen Köder am Mann habe.


----------



## mohfra (27. August 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Petri Sportsfreunde,

also die Gummimaden sind weich, sehen wie maden aus und halten länger!
Gibt es den auch so ein Madenspray / Madengeruchsspray oder so? |kopfkrat 
Dann kauf ich mir so eine Dose und gib den Gummimaden die entsprechende Duftnote.
Das muss doch klappen, oder nicht #t 
Schau wir mal #c 
werde dann auf der Webseite strammes-seil.de berichten.#6 

Wer weis denn, wo man so ein Madenspray etc. bekommt?


----------



## drogba (27. August 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

es gibt kein beseren köder als sparkle honeyworms in weis. die forellen sind da voll scharf drauf und die klo deckel ebenfalls.ich kaufe fürs stippen keine echten maden mehr geschweige denn für den forellen see.


----------



## Flussbarschfan (28. August 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

hab zwar weder die Gummiwürmer noch die die -maden ausprobiert, aber hab den Gummimais und da beißen Köfis sehr gut drauf, va Rotaugen und Rotfedern...

hab auch noch die Bienenmaden, aber da hab ich bisher nix drauf gefangen, hatte aber mal nenheftigen Biss darauf (allerdings in Kombi mit nem echten Wurm)


----------



## mohfra (29. August 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt kein beseren köder als sparkle honeyworms in weis. die forellen sind da voll scharf drauf und die klo deckel ebenfalls.ich kaufe fürs stippen keine echten maden mehr geschweige denn für den forellen see.



Petri Sportfreund,
sag mal schleppst Du den Gummiköder im Forellensee oder wird er ruhig auf dem Bodenliegend etc. angeboten?


----------



## drogba (29. August 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

wenn stationär an der pose!aber ich nutze nur die durchsichtigen von drenan!


----------



## pc-rookie (29. August 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Ich kann die positiven Erfahrungen bestätigen - allerdings nur die roten Maden betreffend. Kunstmade allein scheint nicht besonders gut zu funktionieren, in Kombi aber ist's echt prima - gerade auch beim Feedern. Ich verwende die Maden von Berkley.
Deren Tauwurmimitate ("Gulp") sind meiner Meinung nach echte Geldschneider, denn trotz unzähliger Versuche ("Die sind so teuer, die müssen doch funktionieren...|gr: ") haben weder meine Kumpels noch ich selbst auch nur einen einzigen Fisch damit gefangen. Echte Tauwürmer sind da IMHO viel viel besser.


----------



## mohfra (30. August 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Petri sportsfreunde,

kann mir den nun jemand einen Tip geben, womit man die
Gummiköder entsprechend duften lassen kann?
Oder haben diese Gummiköder schon den entsprechenden Ködergeruch?

Speziel Madengeruch

Noch ne Frage neben bei, welche Köderfarbe ging bei euch am besten?#6


----------



## pc-rookie (30. August 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Also die Gummimaden von Berkley stinken schon bestialisch...#t
Köderfarbe? Wenn, dann rot...


----------



## mohfra (30. August 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*



			
				pc-rookie schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Gummimaden von Berkley stinken schon bestialisch...#t
> Köderfarbe? Wenn, dann rot...



Stinken nach Maden oder nach Gummi / Kunststoff?


----------



## Litty1978 (30. August 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Dito, habe ebenfalls gleiche Erfahrungen mit der roten Madenkombi bei Hegefischen machen können. Jedoch ist das nicht jeden Tag so dass man mehr auf Kunst-/Naturkombi mehr fängt. Es wechselt. Teilweise hat man auf Natur und Caster die  meisten Bisse, mal auf roter Kunstmade und Naturmaden und mal nur auf lebenden unverpuppten Maden die schön aktiv sind. Ist wohl so ähnlich wie bei der Auswahl der richtigen Köderfarbe beim Raubfischangeln (von gedeckt bis schockfarbend. Es kommt meine Meinung nach auf den Tag an, was fängig ist). Einmal ist es wohl die pure Fressdruck der die Fische treibt. Manchmal aber wohl auch ein wenig die Neugierde (schau mal leuchtend rot...kenn ich nicht...mal ausprobieren). Werd die Berkleys neben den normalen Maden und Castern auf jeden Fall zu jedem Vereinsangeln dabei haben.
Also ob mit oder ohne Kunstmade ein kräftiges Petri Heil euch allen!


----------



## gdno (2. September 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

tach auch 
also ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das die kunstmaden von berkley pur der echten made klar unterlegen sind deshalb habe ich mir rote zugelegt und sie in verschiedenen aromen eingelegtda die künstlichen das aroma wesentlich besser aufnehmen als echte und unter wasser dann auch entsprechend länger duften 
wenn ich diese "bedufteten" maden mit echten kombiniert habe da habe ich schon viele fische gefangen wenn auf made pur nix mehr ging
ich habe zum "aromatisieren die duftstoffe:aalkiller,forellenkiller,erdbeere und brassenkiller von top secret verwendet und damit wirklich aale und anderes gefangen


gruß euern gdno


----------



## RedIndian (2. September 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Bei Forellenangeln im Vereinsgewässer hatte ich auf die gelben Gummimaden nen Biss, auf Teig nicht!

Bei den Würmern bin ich noch am Testen, bisher klappte es net, sind ja auch sehr dünn!


----------



## Donnerkrähe (15. November 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Hab mal damit Geangelt und es war gar nicht so schlecht.
        Hab eine maßige Bachorelle gefangen.

         Gruß
               Donnerkrähe


----------



## RedIndian (15. November 2005)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

mit was? den würmern?


----------



## mohfra (21. März 2006)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Na, wie liefen die Gummis im Winter?


----------



## feedex (21. März 2006)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Bisher habe ich noch keinen Vergleichstest mit echten und Gummimaden gemacht, kann also keinen direkten Vergleich ziehen.
Definitiv hilfreich sind die Gummiköder aber als Ergänung zum Naturköder, insbesondere wenn die Fische launisch sind.
Für den Zweck habe ich meist einige Zuckis von Berkley dabei.


----------



## esox_105 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Ich hatte mir auch mal die Gummimaden von Berkley zum Köfi-Stippen gekauft. Das einzigste was bislang auf die ollen Gummis gebissen hat, war eine Karausche die als Köfi nicht zu gebrauchen war, weil sie zu groß war. Seit dem fristen die Gummis in irgendeiner dunklen Ecke meiner Angelkiste ihr Dasein.


----------



## Ein_Angler (21. März 2006)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Ich finde das ist Geldmacherei, kann ja auch was aus meinen Guffis schnitzen habe ich mehr von glaube ich. Aber die roten Dinger sind schon was wen mann mehr als 5 Maden auf den Haken zieht dan noch 2 rote zwischendurch und die bisse werden mehr konnte es aber nur 2 mal testen weil ich mir die nicht kaufen würde.
Aber da ich öfters in den Niederlanden bin kaufe ich mir dort immer rote lebendige Maden und die sind der Hammer in kombination mit weissen gibbtes wohl keinen besseren Köder auf Friedfisch.


----------



## Nailuj (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Also was etwas erfolgreich ist ist z.B. an einem Kleineren See mit Sbirolino oder einer Wasserkugel also Bissanzeiger und dann so etwa 1.2 meter vorfach den Gummiwurm wie beim Spinnern einhohlen das lohnt vorallem bei Forellen.   Gruß Nailuj


----------



## discobarsch (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

habt Ihr erfahrung mit gefriergetrokneten, also konservierten Bienenmaden?


----------



## karpfen-freak (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

also ich kann die zuckmückenlarven von berkley nur empfehlen!!!!
1 made eine zuckmückenlarve und der kescher ist voll!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tricast (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Gummimaden und Gummiwurm*

Viele Angelfreunde schwören auf die Kunstmaden und Zuckmückenlarven in Verbindung mit lebendigen Ködern. Dort sollen sie schon manchen Bonusfisch bei einem Hegefischen gebracht haben. 

Viele Grüße von der Stippermesse aus Bremen

Heinz


----------

